
Show HN: Test with Go - joncalhoun
https://testwithgo.com/
======
joncalhoun
I'd like to expand the course a bit and cover more testing topics, so if
anyone has suggestions I'm all ears.

Ideally I'd love to hear about situations that were particularly hard to test
and (if possible) solutions you used to address the problems.

Eg testing subprocesses is a tricky thing to do, but there are a few ways to
write test cases that can be used as a mock subprocess and this has become a
relatively useful technique for companies like Hashicorp.

I'm guessing other similar testing ideas exist, but aren't covered in the
course and I'd love to research them more and add them.

------
navd
It looks interesting! There are two issues for me.

1) There is a bit too much copy and it took a while for me to see what you’re
actually selling. I think you’re selling too much without letting the content
do the talking.

2) I couldn’t find any example videos that show how you teach. This is
important. I want to know if I’ll enjoy your course.

Otherwise, thanks for investing the time in this. Good luck!

